# Lottozahlen



## FirstWing (11. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

als Hobby-Webdesigner erstelle ich gerade eine Seite für eine Pressehandel, der unter anderem Lotto, SKL, Keno etc anbietet. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit die aktuellen Lottozahlen auf der Seite anzeigen zu lassen. Ich denke da so in Richtung RSS.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß 1stWing


----------



## Consti (11. April 2005)

mh, eine andere Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht, die Möglichkeit, eine HTML-Datei (Tagesschau, etc.) ausztulesen und die Zahlen in eine Variable schreibt, die dann auf deiner HP angezeigt werden.

Du musst dann nur das Script schrieben! Aber wäre vllt eine andere mMöglichkeit


----------

